# Is there any place I can find photos and videos?



## ARcan (5 Dec 2017)

So my friends were showing me some pictures and videos they took during training or just random stuff at the base. 

First question:
Is it okay to take pictures and videos during any military operation? Cause it seems like everyone is doing it.

Second question:
Where can I find some pictures and videos of Canadian Forces? Mainly user uploaded, nothing official. I am mostly interested in the Armoured Reconnaissance unit.


----------



## dangerboy (5 Dec 2017)

The CAF has a website with lots of pictures: http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/site/index-eng.asp.

The first question's answer is it depends. You will get a detailed brief before deploying which will let you know the dos and don'ts


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2017)

ARcan said:
			
		

> Where can I find some pictures and videos of Canadian Forces?



We have some you may, or may not, find of interest.

Photos
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+photo&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=BUwnWp3lGvSfXqy2uOgB&gws_rd=ssl

Videos
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=BkwnWrm8BsO0_Aaj1bGAAg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+video&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+video&gs_l=psy-ab.3...29852.33196.0.33831.10.10.0.0.0.0.182.1148.0j8.8.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..2.0.0....0.D98XEDhb-vk


----------



## ARcan (5 Dec 2017)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> The CAF has a website with lots of pictures: http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/site/index-eng.asp.
> 
> The first question's answer is it depends. You will get a detailed brief before deploying which will let you know the dos and don'ts





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> We have some you may, or may not, find of interest.
> 
> Photos
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+photo&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=BUwnWp3lGvSfXqy2uOgB&gws_rd=ssl
> ...



Thank you both but I was more interested in unofficial less professional looking footage. Like the stuff my friends recorded with their cell phones.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Dec 2017)

YouTube


----------



## McG (6 Dec 2017)

Did you look around this site?

https://army.ca/gallery3/


----------



## McG (6 Dec 2017)

Or maybe other parts of this site?

https://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Category:Images


----------

